# War of the Burning Sky for PF



## severed_ronin (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been working on converting War of the Burning Sky to Pathfinder for a short while now and, even though the conversions are easy to do, I'm finding that I'm doing quite a bit.  I know that I can do them on the fly, but, to be a bit self-deprecating, I honestly am not decent at conversions of that magnitude on the fly.  I was just wondering if anyone here has already done a conversion of this to PF and had a spare copy they may be willing to give up.  If not, at least a list of some of the changes you've made.  Anyone that has any ideas feel free to chime in.  Thanks.


----------



## UHF (Oct 12, 2010)

Isn't Pathfinder 3.5 compatible?  Do you really need to change anything?


----------



## Zinovia (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't played Pathfinder, but as UHF posted, the 3.5 version should work with little or no modification.


----------



## jeffh (Oct 19, 2010)

PF PCs are noticeably more powerful than 3.5 ones, at least at low levels. Partly because of this (though a larger than usual group and my own fix for the one thing PF should have fixed and didn't - hit points - also contributed), I found the first adventure too easy when I ran it last summer. You might want to beef up the opposition slightly here and there. The first encounter is supposed to be fairly hard but my group found it to be a cakewalk, even though I had a lucky bomb hit kill Torrent off in the first round (there are _way_ too many DMPCs in this otherwise excellent series).


----------



## UHF (Oct 21, 2010)

Is this a party issue, or a real difference?  Is there a quick fix?

First, its hard to judge based on that info.  How optimized was the party?  High stats rolled?  Are they in character and carrying long swords, or are they a pile of two handed sword wielding wienies of death?

Can this be fixed in a more simple fashion, like add 20% HP to all monsters?
Give all monsters +3 to their damage?
Are skills off, or just right?  Anything missing, or broken about skills?


----------



## jeffh (Oct 23, 2010)

UHF said:


> Is this a party issue, or a real difference?  Is there a quick fix?
> 
> First, its hard to judge based on that info.  How optimized was the party?  High stats rolled?  Are they in character and carrying long swords, or are they a pile of two handed sword wielding wienies of death?
> 
> ...




Well, first off, there's seven of them. Most aren't particularly optimized, only two of the seven are even vaguely optimizers and one of those is playing a bard, but there are some good stats in there.

I'm actually disinclined to change things up much because, going into the second adventure, they are still only second level because XP are being split so many ways. So maybe that will make the problem correct itself or even eventually turn into the opposite problem as time goes on.


----------



## UHF (Oct 23, 2010)

jeffh said:


> Well, first off, there's seven of them. Most aren't particularly optimized, only two of the seven are even vaguely optimizers and one of those is playing a bard, but there are some good stats in there.
> 
> I'm actually disinclined to change things up much because, going into the second adventure, they are still only second level because XP are being split so many ways. So maybe that will make the problem correct itself or even eventually turn into the opposite problem as time goes on.




That sounds awkward.  Just so you know, I'm a 1e\4e player and never got into 3.5.  I do own Pathfinder.

In the 4e world, we are instructed to crank up the fight to suit the party, and XP is derived directly from the combat.

Soo... crank up the fights to be more challenging, and give out more XP (40% ish?).

Now it may be tricky, but if there are like 5 ish monsters, add one or two. Alternatively try increasing damage output from the monsters. (or HP... experiment and figure out what is more fun.)

Now, from what I understand, Pathfinder characters are more powerful than 3.5 ones, so you'll want to do something a bit more to make it challenging for them.  Try checking the Paizo forums... there may be a rule of thumb or something for working with older materials.  (If you find one that you think will work, post it here.  Others may find it useful.)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

I have started a WotBS PF covereted game here on EnWorld and we are still in the beginning. I haven't converted to much yet but have some big plans (see below). You may follow along if you wish 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ing-sky-campaign-saga-scouring-gate-pass.html

Characters are here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html

*My players shouldn't read below this line*

__________________________________________________________

[sblock=For everyone else]
First major conversion is stream lining for pbp and that means some encounters go out in favor of others or I get to add years to each module. 

The group is currently at the War School after following the elf spy. I put the case there instead of the ghetto to help skip that it seemed to me that the head of the spies would want it. Combat is about to start but with these guys low hp I think they will crumble pretty fast. This being pbp I don't reward for killing things but for completing adventure goals again due to time. 

Most major change I am working on is making Inquisitors of Ragesian into Oracles. You can't tell me the picture of the woman on the front of the Scouring cover isn't a Flame Oracle. And Boreus is going to be a Bone Oracle. And he will have the metamagic feat Disruptive Spell which he will tie into his casting of Bane to get multiply targets in addition to his other counter-magic.

Looking ahead to the second adventure I think alot of the combats are fluff to give out XP so will only keep the ones tied into the adventure.

[/sblock]

Good luck with your game hope you have as much fun as I am having.

HM

_


----------

